# Probate atty?



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone on the forum have any experience with a local attorney focused on probate isssues? PM if you have a recommendation or know of anyone that might not be a good choice. Had a recent death in the family and may need some legal help soon to address some potential issues.

Thanks,


----------

